# Fur



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What should I do with the coyote when I shoot it?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

First question: why are you shooting the coyote? For fur? Just for sport? For depredation? If for fur, then skin the animal and freeze the fur until you are ready to sell it or put it up yourself.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well all of my friends say that there are hard to hunt. I dont think that they would be and I see alot of them around where I live. I want to shoot one and I want to dispose of it properly. So I shot it and the skin it and freeze the fur. Then what?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

You could then prepare the fur (flesh, stretch, dry) the fur, possibly tan it, then sell to a fur buyer. Look under the fur handling sub-forum to see what furs are selling for these days. Somewhere in the range of $20-40 depending on how far along they are processed and what quality the fur is.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do I flesh stretch and dry. Or is there anythign else I could do with the animal?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you have a fur buyer nearby you could sell the whole animal to the buyer if you don't know how to properly handle the fur. Oh, and prepare yourself for a challenging hunt. It's a blast.


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

How much $ do you guys typically get for a whole animal?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is a call need to hunt these things?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Calling is a common way of hunting them. There are others ways, such as spot and stalk.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is hunting coyotes really that hard. I didn't have my gun tonite, but after chores I went out to the bait pile and saw 4 coyotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyotes are going to be one of the more challenging animals you will hunt around this area. Do you deer hunt? What do you think of the challenge involved with that?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

To me coyote hunting is about five times harder than deer hunting.
But that's allso because of where i live


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I did deer hunt and I didnt think that they were hard at all. I guess it just might be my area because nobody hunts them I dont think. Maybe it was just luck last night too. I .bet when I have my gun I wont see one


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

blhunter3

Instead of keeping on asking if they are hard to hunt, get your rifle, some calls, and get out there and get after it. Then this spring let us know what you think. You might find it hard, you might find it easy, but you will DEFINATELY find it addicting and enjoyable. Good luck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im going to, I have been talking to alot of poeple and I have gone with on some hunts. I havent even shot one and it fun. Can a person hunt them during the day? I milk in the mornings and nights. I took all on my days for waterfowl hunting.

What caliber of rifle should I used, I have a .22 .223 .234 .30.06 .300


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, you can hunt them during the day. I'd use your 223 or your 243 (I think that is what you meant by 234). Whichever one you are the most confident in, use that one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say deer hunting is about 100 times easier then coyote hunting. Deer are predictable, coyotes are not. Just when you think you have them figured out they do something you have never seen before.

Good luck!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You don't even have to walk for deer just find a small slough and give some coyote howls. :beer:

Deer and coyotes are not even in the same category for skill level IMO.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know if you guys ever knew Brad T (previous moderator) but when I would talk to him I heard him refer to deer as "mindless drones". I don't know if I would go that far but it does give some thought to the comparison of the two animals.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do I need to use a cover scent? For deer hunting I put my blaze in the milk barn so idea smells like cows, would that work for coyotes?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not believe you can fool a canines nose. Do what you do for deer hunting. The coyote will smell "blhunter3 in his cowpie jacket" and will run away. Watch your downwind and shoot them before they enter your scent cone.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

About the only time I will use something like that is when I am out west, or in a field where there is cows. Coyotes will eat calves crap. So I have been known to step in it. Then when I walk in I leave a nice cover scent. It also will bring them in when they downwind you.

I don't know about going any further then that.

Did you guys know that cows have a damn good nose? Sorry that was random, but this talk made me think of that. I bowhunt in an area where there is cows. I have been busted more by my foot steps from cows then deer. I had a cow walk by right infront of a deer. The cow stopped smelled my scent, followed it to the tree, and looked up. The deer walked by in the exact same spot not 5 minutes later and didn't have a clue. Sorry I just found that very helpful and interesting!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes cows do have good noses. One rancher's land that I hunt on winters his cows about 5 miles from his pasture. They move the cattle by running them right down the gravel road back to his place. His belief is that scent plays a big part in that. He didn't elaborate any further whether he meant that helps them follow each other or what. I will have to ask him about it next time I am over there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

308 said:


> To me coyote hunting is about five times harder than deer hunting.
> But that's allso because of where i live


The other part of it is predators are a lot smarter than vegetarians.


----------

